

LaunchEarth - The First Online Eco-System for Entrepreneurs - dallasalexander
http://www.launchearth.com
Launch Earth, a new start up focusing on entrepreneurs by creating an online eco-system to help them succeed.
======
roybarberuk
Reminds me of this a little: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/what-not-to-do-
in-your-star...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/what-not-to-do-in-your-
startup-promo-video/)

